# Sample wedding contracts



## Big Mike

I'm starting to work up my wedding contract.  Does anyone know of some good samples I could draw from.  Or is anyone willing to share theirs as an example?


Thanks


----------



## bethany138

---


----------



## Christie Photo

Mine's really simple...


----------



## Big Mike

That is nice and simple, thanks for sharing Pete.


----------



## bethany138

wow...very simple... I'd be worried that something wasn't covered.  Sure looks nice though!


----------



## Christie Photo

bethany138 said:
			
		

> ... I'd be worried that something wasn't covered.



Honestly, there may be something more to include.  I've used this one for just about 30 years.  So far, so good.  It's probably time to revisit the whole thing.


The shaded area if for defining what's included in my services.  I usually write in "as per price list."

Pete


----------

